# Merry Christmast and Happy Holidays to all My WMT Friends



## ffemt128 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all My WMT Friends*

Just want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and I hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday.

Looking forward to a new year and new friends.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2011)

Ditto, and back right at ya Doug!!

And the same from me, to all of my friends here on WMT. It is a pleasure to be a member of such a great group of people here. Sometimes I forget this forum is about making wine. I bet the creator of this site never imagine we would come to this point.

We are all friends here. I am glad to be amongst you all.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 24, 2011)

Same from here! I hope everybody finds at least one (or more) winemaking kit or toy under the tree tomorrow morning. 

I guess I better stop (I mean start!) my shopping, time is running out!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2011)

Yep, Santa was pretty good to me. Under the invisble tree this year (wife and kids are off in Michigan for 2 weeks so not bothering to put up the tree) there is a MM Impressions Castel De Papa, a back ordered (invisble) MM Impressions Chianti, an Orchard Breezin Green Apple Gewurtz., an Orchard Brezin Peach Chard, 200 corks, 5 lb. of K-Meta, 1 lb. of Nutrient, 1 lb. of Energizer, and 2 things of sorbate. Love ya Santa!!! 
*Happy Holidays To All!*


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!

Got a Thermocapsuler, 2 - 6 gallon carboys, few cases of wine bottles, and some $$ to do what i want with it!!! 

Wonder what i will spend it on


----------



## jtstar (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year remember don't drink and drive


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone and thank you for all of your contributions to WMT. Got a nice Milwaukee PH meter, timer that counts up and down, 11 pound scale for grams/ounces and a digital thermostat for the chest freezer for cold stabilizing.


----------



## roblloyd (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Not sure if santa will be bringing any wine stuff this year. Wife and I did more for the kids and less for us. We did buy new ski gear so we spent enough on that.


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Holidays,s from My band, to you!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-Sn2joqJSw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Dugger (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes, happy holidays to all - hope it is enjoyable for you. We got snow yesterday so it is a white one for us!
.. Doug


----------



## Julie (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Everyone,


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Year n


----------



## Rocky (Dec 24, 2011)

To all my friends on WMT:

I want to first tell you how much I have enjoyed interacting with all of you. I truly enjoy this forum and the consummate intellect represented. Thank you for including me.

And then I want to wish all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New Year.

Your wine buddy, Rocky ("Number 55 in your program and Number 1 in your heart.")


----------



## gonzo46307 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!

Peace,
Bob


----------



## J_D (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## Flem (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all of you and your families.


----------



## timber (Dec 24, 2011)

*Happy Holiday Season*
to all.

I got my goodies a bit early this year, just in time to make a batch of X-mas blackberry wine ... finding this forum is a treat as well.

I'm the designated driver for a family dinner/ get together tomorrow, plan on picking up and dropping off any and all who wish to imbibe or just plain need a ride.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2011)

Good for you Dave!

Noone is fooling anyone here. We all like to drink.

Please be safe!

Not worth it. I can testify after the holidays if you want. I have my own story. I have paid the price myself.

A friend of mine ran over and killed a young man here. He was 63, the kid was, well, 13.

PLEASE DON'T DO IT.

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Leanne (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## wvbrewer (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Holidays to everyone!! Enjoy


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2011)

Sid winks at Leanne!


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 25, 2011)

Happiest of Holidays to all!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 25, 2011)

All I want for xmas is a hippopanamus!

A crocodile just wont do


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feEz-1occWo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## saddlebronze (Dec 25, 2011)

Peace on earth and good wine to all!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 25, 2011)

Troy, I think you've bad too much Salmon Berry wine


----------



## J-Gee (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Redtrk (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry CHRISTmas everyone!


----------



## Sirs (Dec 25, 2011)

well I posted earlier and it didn't take for some reason anywayyyyyyyy Merry Christmas to everyone and hopefully we'll all have a Happy New Year also.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Dec 25, 2011)

I wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a very blessed New Year!

BTW...


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 25, 2011)

Bwahahahahahaha!

Good one and SOOOOOOOO true!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, Santa had a little trouble getting that down the chimney!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 25, 2011)

Is he stuck? Oh my gosh!!

Try starting a fire in the firplace, that will make him move! LOL.

Merry Christmas Wade! I hope you and your family have a great holiday!


----------



## tonyt (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas y'all. Sorry I'm so late with my post. Big loud Italian family you know! Posted this with my new Nook Tablet from my wife. Now I can read books and follow wine forums at the same time.

Again, Boun Natale.


----------



## SarahRides (Dec 25, 2011)

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season! Looking forward to a new year and new wines! :-D


----------



## North_Ga_Jug-Or-Not (Dec 27, 2011)

Better late than never, but Merry Christmas to everyone here!!! Had a very hectic yet fun weekend, my family is huge but always knows how to have a good time. My new baby boy got more stuff than everyone else combined I believe and hes 2 months old and slept most of the time. Haha Hope you all had a great holiday as well, my prayers go out to the people around here that lost their homes last week in the tornado, and to all those less fortunate than myself. Im thankful everyday for all I have, especially my wonderful wine community on here.n


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Dec 31, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> I wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a very blessed New Year!
> 
> BTW...
> 
> ...



Out with the old and in with the new!

corker looks great, you'll love it.


----------

